# Some Humor For Ya



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

So I posted earlier asking for Wasatch West help for my boys hunt. Got alot of awesome feedback so first thanks big time. Me being me I had to go check out some areas behind strawberry. Now ive been an outdoors guy my whole life amd never had to walk out of the woods till today lol. I drove my trusted 4x4 tundra up a decent road. Got 2 miles back and started glassing. Noticed a hell of a storm coming and said it will pass. Waited it out a bit. Then said I will head back. Well in AZ its all cinder roads or granite. Here I realized when it dries theres like 2 inches of silt dirt on the road. My truck was all over the place. Made it about 1.5 miles from main road and bam slid off the side by 2 trees but didnt hit. Figured oh well grab the chain and come along. My kid I guess took it out so now its on foot in a lightning storm like an idiot who didnt check his gear before leaving. Hiked out met some campers and one heck of a guy. He drove me all the way back to Heber and wouldnt let me pay him a thing even tried to force him but no. Tomorrow im gonna drop him off some beer and steaks while i do the drive of shame to retrieve truck. 

Moral of story is I was dumb for not checking my gear and I better look for mud terrains as ko2s suck in snot mud. Or mine are just worn down. But in all there are some great guys out there willing to help anyone out. So thanks to everyone who messaged me on some spots there as it was worth this day. Beautiful country and I will be working it hard soon after new tires and maybe a winch.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mud Terrains won't do you any good either. They will just gum up with the muck until you slide off of the side of the road. The only thing that helps is a set of chains for all 4 tires. Not those flimsy cable chains but actual cross bar link chains. 

Don't feel bad, anyone who has driven the back roads of Utah has been either in the same situation or very close. That clay base dirt is some of the worst thing that there is to drive on when it is wet. The nice thing is that if you can wait it out for a while it will usually dry out enough to allow you to drive out on it in a couple of hours.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Interesting so the big chains will work? Im probably gonna go that route up here. Never have I seen that type if wet silt / clay. Oh well some people like me have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They work but you have to understand what you are driving on. 

Usually the problem area on the road is only a inch or so deep and with chains you can cut through that surface area and get down to the dirt. Now if you have had a steady down poor for a few hours or a steady rain for a day or so you are better off just sitting it out.

Plus if you plan on getting on the same roads during the elk and deer hunt and there is snow and or ice on the road they will improve traction 100%. You also need to learn how to put them on while it is nice, warm, and dry. Then when it is cold, wet, and miserable you won't cuss as much.

I don't go anywhere in Utah or here in Colorado without my chain box. Which is a 50 caliber machine gun ammo box with a set of chains along with my tow chains. Loaded it weighs in around 150 lbs.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I spend a lot of time back there myself and I run BF Goodrich A/Ts. That clay mud back there also turns into dust that will sit 4 inches thick in the ruts and build up over the edge of the road as ATV riders run through over and over. (Even though ATVs are prohibited in the whole area, hmm wonder why.) Anywhere up off Diamond Fork Road, Sheep Creek road and Right Fork Hobble Creek road can get sketchy. You definitely don't want to be caught on the ridge road itself in heavy rain.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I experienced the same storm cell, but I was still on pavement when it hit. That storm was something! Glad you made it out OK. 

I hiked out of the Caribou National Forest with a friend after we got stranded by a similar storm. A tough lady named Rhonda picked us up. She was towing a giant trailer and drinking a beer while she drove (she said it calmed her nerves on those slick mountain Roads). We figured a ride from someone who was drinking and driving was better than hoofing it 30 miles to the nearest town. :smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Another general thing to remember when driving in mud, you need to soon spin your tires fast to keep the tread clear. Lots of guys get in trouble by trying to ease through muddy conditions and then their tires gum up and they have zero traction


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter mentioned chains. I've cut tire chains to fit my size of tire I'm running on my truck out of Semi Truck tire chains. I always carried a set for six tires. 4 for myself and a set for someone else that's stuck in the road on my out of the woods. 


Most the time now I trailer the side X side then use that to get around in. Stick one of those and your really up that famous creek.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the availability of good chains for pickup trucks from manufactures now there is no reason to cut down chains from a semi. That is unless you get the chains for free, then go for it. 

I used to run a Q78/16 tire on a old truck of mine and at the time the only way to get chains for it was to cut some down from 20" tires. It takes a full grown man to lift those buggers to get them onto the tire when it came time to chain up. 

On the side x side you just need to chain it up also and then if you get stuck that is what the winch is for. Hopefully you have one on the rear of it unless you can be pulled forward out of the mess that you are in.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I used a set of the store bought "heavy duty" chains. Broke one of them on the front tire digging out of a sh!t hole. That's why I use the semi chains. I actually acquired them from the International dealer in Grand Junction for real cheep.


----------

